# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  BST Dongle V3.29.00 Released - SAMs QC Direct Unlock, Bypass MSL, FRP/EE [02/02/2016]

## GSM News & Updates

Released Date: 02/02/2016 
V3.29.00
-------------------- 
Support qualcomm series new security model "Qualcomm Direct Unlock" and "Bypass MSL" without root.
Optimized samsung "Reset FRP/EE" algorithm, more samsung models supported "Reset FRP/EE" option.   *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added GT-I9158 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Bypass MSL}
> Added SC-01H {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J700K {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555K {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555L {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555S {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-W2016 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Super(MEID/IMEI),Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P902 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Read/Write Cert,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T817T {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write/Wipe EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-A3000 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A3009 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300FU {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A300YZ {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A5000 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A5009 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500F1 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500FU {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500K {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500L {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500S {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A500YZ {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A7000 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A7009 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700FD {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700K {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700L {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700S {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A700YD {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A8000 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-N9100 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-N9106W {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N9108V {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N9109W {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910A {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910D {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910J {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910T {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910T2 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910T3 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N910W8 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N9150 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915A {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915FY {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915T {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-N915W8 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E500F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E500H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E500M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E500YZ {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E7000 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E7009 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E700F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E700H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-E700M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G3606 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G3608 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G3609 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360BT {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360FY {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360GY {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360T {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G360T1 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G7200 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G7202 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G720AX {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-G720N0 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P355 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P355C {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P355M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P355Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555C {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555K {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555L {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555S {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-P555Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T355 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T355C {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T355Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T555 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T555C {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-T555Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J5007 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J5008 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500F {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500FN {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500G {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500H {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500M {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500N0 {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-J500Y {Qualcomm Direct Unlock,Bypass MSL}
> Added SM-A9000 {Reset Reactivation,Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A7100 {Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A5100 {Reset FRP/EE}
> Added SM-N9005 {Reset FRP/EE}  Fixed:
> Added MTK auto select cpu model after scanned.
> Added "Wipe EFS" option for SM-N900, SM-N7505L series model.
> Optimized samsung qualcomm new security model "Qualcomm Direct Unlock" and "Bypass MSL" without root.
> Optimized samsung "Reset FRP/EE" algorithm.
> Fixed samsung SM-N7505 "Bypass MSL" bugs.  Information:
* Support qualcomm series new security model "Qualcomm Direct Unlock" and "Bypass MSL" without root, if you have a phone not in soft list, select any above models and try to do "Qualcomm Direct Unlock" and "Bypass MSL";
* Optimized samsung "Reset FRP/EE" algorithm, more samsung models supported "Reset FRP/EE" option.   BST Dongle Released V3.29.00 - Discussion الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
GsmBest Team
Best Regards

----------

